# okuma / rapala kayak fishing rods



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday all, I saw in a cataologue today a kayak fishing rod from okuma in a rapala catalogue. 7'6" long but has a really long butt and FLOATS. Up to 15kg line rating in the range and looks to be made for overhead reels.

Just wondering if anyone has seen them in the flesh or heard any reports good or bad on them. Seems like the retail should be around the $170 mark. When i checked the okuma web site they didn't have them listed :?

Cheers All 
Dave


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Not seen the rods, but you mention they are supposed to float. Is that with or without a reel? I'd be testing that claim carefully before I trusted it.

Rob.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

apperntly will float even with very large baitcaster on, i'd still leash them though.

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Thats right Occy the butt is a lot longer and filled with foam and i think the hand grips were foam too.
I'll try an get a pic of the from the catologue.

Cheers Dave


----------



## BREAMBUSTER (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi guys, I have seen the rods in the flesh and they are quite different from anything that is on market, they should be released early September after the Trade show up on the Gold Coast. I will be using and testing these rods in one of my up coming courses. Not quite sure on the prices as of yet.
Tight Lines,
Breambuster


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

They had them at the Melbourne boat show recently.
They will take a large reel and still float, pretty impressive!
I wonder if you've got a massive fish on that in the end the buoyancy of the rod will bring them to the surface?


----------

